#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  Sattahip Queen Sirikit Hospital

## dirtydog

Sattahip is about 35kms from Pattaya and Jomtien so farangs never used to use the Queen Sirikit Hospital, well that seems to have changed now, a few years ago you would never see any farangs there, I went last week for some minor cosmetc surgery and the place was packed out with them, got to think it is the prices they charge.

About 10 years ago I had similar cosmetic surgery at the Bangkok Pattaya hospital, took them 10 minutes and cost a couple of thousand baht, last week at Queen Sirikit it was a bigger job, took longer and the whole lot came to 800baht, and yes, they do charge more for farangs.

For minor stuff I think this hospital is great, if you have something seriously wrong with you though I would give it a miss, one it is too far if your on deaths bed, and two I wouldn't entrust them with my life after watching them try to kill my girlfriend a few years ago, she had a punctured lung so her lungs were 3/4s full of fluid, they slowly drained them for 3 days then a new doctor decided to speed up the process and sped the draining process up, she complained several times that it was too strong, but heh, what does she know, then she started going into cardiac arrest, luckily they revived her, she was there in total about 6 days and the cost was less than 6,000baht, then again if they kill you the cost is pretty much irrelevant as you aint going to pay.

----------


## TizMe

My son was in the Queen Sirikit Hospital for a few days a couple of weeks ago.
Mrs Tiz said that there were quite a few foreigners there as well.

----------


## bruceveld

I go there al the time as it is where my insurance coverage is.  They have many of the same doctors as Bangkok Rayong hospital for 1/4 the price.  But do not show up at 2 am and expect anyone good... those doctors are all sleeping.

----------


## jandajoy

> I go there al the time as it is where my insurance coverage is.


What insurance company do you use bruce?

----------


## BobR

I had my hernioplasty done there last year.   3 days in the hospital, private room and the surgery came to about $750.   Ironically I had insurance that would have paid for one of the private hospitals, but my co-workers all told me to go to this hospital.  The results and experience were excellent.  The only down side was the food; I had to have sandwiches smuggled in from the 7-11 that is on the premises.  

The language can be difficult with the staff, but most of the doctors speak reasonable English.  I might also add, if I was critically injured and bleeding to death I would prefer to take my chances at this public hospital than die in the hallway of a for profit hospital while they were on the phone trying to verify my insurance or credit card.

----------


## Dick

they treat foreigners with disdain here as they know you're a cheapskate from Pattaya 

you will get served but at the end of the que even if you show up first

----------


## Gallowspole

I had fantastic service here after an accident at Pattaya Waterpark had left my knee buggered. I was assigned 2 nurses as soon as I arrived, one pushing the wheelchair and the other a 'comfort' lady (but not in the Japanese sense). While waiting for the doctor they put me in a private room with TV and tea/coffee making facilities aside from the main waiting area  - again the 2 nurses were at all times in attendance. The doctor spoke perfect English, sorted me out, and allowed me to take the x-rays away with me so that I could show them to the doctor in Nong Khai if need be.

----------


## gdk

do not ask for a ambulance at this hospital a few years I had a stroke some phoned Sirikit hospital the came the ambulance with only a stretcher and a gay told to my wife they needed all kinds of paper a little wild after there cam the ambulance from BHP complete with oxigen docter and helpers no need of papers in case of emergency I recommend BHP (I live in Plutaluang 3km from Sirikit only go there to pay my electricity bill and notting else)

----------


## Dick

> do not ask for a ambulance at this hospital a few years I had a stroke some phoned Sirikit hospital the came the ambulance with only a stretcher and a gay told to my wife they needed all kinds of paper a little wild after there cam the ambulance from BHP complete with oxigen docter and helpers no need of papers in case of emergency I recommend BHP (I live in Plutaluang 3km from Sirikit only go there to pay my electricity bill and notting else)


It is a dump Thai run hospital 

and they now charge Farang prices

----------


## loll

> they treat foreigners with disdain here as they know you're a cheapskate from Pattaya 
> 
> you will get served but at the end of the que even if you show up first


unfortunately i can confirm this
and sometimes they will send the foreigners to Pattaya (Memorial Hosp., which is not as good as Sattahip but private)

----------


## dirtydog

> and they now charge Farang prices


I would hardly call a 200baht farang surcharge and 50 percent on everything else as farang prices, quadruple the prices and stick another nought on the end and you might get near the prices of the private hospitals in Pattaya such as Pattaya Memorial or Bangkok Pattaya.

As for being put at the end of the queues, I been there about 10 times this year and it hasn't happened to me, maybe your a negro or something? You know how they feel about dark skin.

----------


## stickmansucks

hello,

Any more feedbacks about this hospital ?

How much how abdomen ultrasound, CT scan or MRI ?

Thank you.

----------

